# Battery tray or just strap down?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

CPurvis said:


> So I'm gonna put my Odyssey 925 battery up front. Just wondering if I need a tray or can I just strap it down with a couple of Kennedy strap down brackets that I have no use for at the moment. My battery is smaller than a group 24 so I really don't want to take up space with a tray. What do y'all think? Thanks


The tray holds it from sliding front-back-sideways, while the strap holds it down.

There are custom brackets for most of the popular sized Oydessey batteries that are better than trays but are kinda pricey.

https://www.ebay.com/i/262921743777


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Use a tray you want something for it to sit on besides the fiber glass just my 2 cents.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I would get a tray w/ strap so its guaranteed to not go anywhere.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> So I'm gonna put my Odyssey 925 battery up front. Just wondering if I need a tray or can I just strap it down with a couple of Kennedy strap down brackets that I have no use for at the moment. My battery is smaller than a group 24 so I really don't want to take up space with a tray. What do y'all think? Thanks[/QU





CPurvis said:


> So I'm gonna put my Odyssey 925 battery up front. Just wondering if I need a tray or can I just strap it down with a couple of Kennedy strap down brackets that I have no use for at the moment. My battery is smaller than a group 24 so I really don't want to take up space with a tray. What do y'all think? Thanks


I used one of the Odyssey aluminum boxes that Marietta Mike referred to. It kept the battery secure and looked good rather than having a battery strapped to the floor.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Shadowcast16 said:


> I used one of the Odyssey aluminum boxes that Marietta Mike referred to. It kept the battery secure and looked good rather than having a battery strapped to the floor.


Those Odyssey battery hold downs are expensive.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Straps only on top of a Seadek pad is what I have in my B2. With a custom ASB plastic cover I formed for the top.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

The Minn Kota battery box is the way to go plus it has the 60 amp breaker and 2 marine 12v accessory plugs along with a battery tester built into the lid.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Hoyt_Dow said:


> The Minn Kota battery box is the way to go plus it has the 50 amp breaker and 2 marine 12v accessory plugs along with a battery tester built into the lid.


First I've seen that product...great idea and a fair price.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Hoyt_Dow said:


> The Minn Kota battery box is the way to go plus it has the 50 amp breaker and 2 marine 12v accessory plugs along with a battery tester built into the lid.


Yes it looks nice but will not fit under my bow.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Straps only on top of a Seadek pad is what I have in my B2. With a custom ASB plastic cover I formed for the top.


This is what I was thinking.


----------

